# Dahlia, Before & After (Month 1 Update/Changes!) Comments please!



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay, so as many of you know I rescued a horse 1/4/2012.
She is a 2 yr old (3 in March) Arabian Filly. These pictures are from her first day home:


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

And this is her today, not even 30 days later.
She is improving, however small.

How can we keep improving?
Feed suggestions?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks good. Keep on doing what you are doing, and post again.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I plan to at the end of each month  I just couldn't wait for a whole month to go by though  We switched barns today so it seemed like a good enough time. Although she did not do too well at all.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

she's looking really good! I don't blame you for not wanting to wait a full month  what happened with the barn switch? Was she stressed or ?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow she looks so much better already


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks much better and brighter. I am from New Bern...LOL


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

The owners were afraid of her, and not watering and haying her on a regular basis.
That is why we moved. I need her to prosper. <3

@Susan, I know that is close, not sure how close though!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

She is lookin good and much calmer!! I love how long her tail is hah our arabs except 2 that arent from this particular breeding line have fairly short tails lol. She is definitely going to be a beauty when she fills out :]


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> She is lookin good and much calmer!! I love how long her tail is hah our arabs except 2 that arent from this particular breeding line have fairly short tails lol. She is definitely going to be a beauty when she fills out :]


After I catch her (which can be a chore, still) she is generally pretty calm as long as I don't tie her or anything, she hasn't learned that yet. And she loads in a 4 horse stock trailer really well, but we only had a small 2 horse available to use at the moment and after I tied her she lost her mind rearing kicking and going nuts, with me in there. It had a half escape door and I couldn't get out, she was trying to get on top of the manger and everything, and scraped her face up real good =/ poor baby.

Then she calmed down and I quietly got out and went to get in my car to follow her and she tried to lay down and choke herself... ugh. We eventually got there, unharmed except for the face wounds!

Any confo crit, anyone?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Poor girl, you seem to be doing an amazing job with her though.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Poor girl, you seem to be doing an amazing job with her though.


Thank you, she is doing so well for what she has been through and what little time I have been able to put into her. Much more to come though  She is so dang smart .. lunges like a pro!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Definitely arabians are natural extremely smart so keep that in mind when you really start ground training her she will probably do it a couple of times then act like she knows better haha


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Definitely arabians are natural extremely smart so keep that in mind when you really start ground training her she will probably do it a couple of times then act like she knows better haha


I've been working with Arabians for most of my adult horse life, your not kidding! It's like they aren't horses, they are too smart to compare to another horse!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha yup we have 8 where I ride I believe and they all have their own thoughts on how things should be done it is definitely frustrating at times but they definitely keep you on your toes haha


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Haha yup we have 8 where I ride I believe and they all have their own thoughts on how things should be done it is definitely frustrating at times but they definitely keep you on your toes haha


Certainly  Best animals ever!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes however it makes me sad as I love my boy to death but he is so smart that all the bad training is just stuck and him fighting me is killing my already snsitive back (diagnosed with spondylolithesis basically a lower back fracture) and I am now looking for a horse I can compete on and jsut stick to working with him and either using him for endurance or helping my BO sell him as she has first right to him back.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yes however it makes me sad as I love my boy to death but he is so smart that all the bad training is just stuck and him fighting me is killing my already snsitive back (diagnosed with spondylolithesis basically a lower back fracture) and I am now looking for a horse I can compete on and jsut stick to working with him and either using him for endurance or helping my BO sell him as she has first right to him back.


That is where I got lucky, she was unhandled.
I am sorry to hear that


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya outlaw learns quickly however its a retraining almost every ride which is generally rough haha. It's ok I can still ride him I just need to slow it down and not do as much on him.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Ya outlaw learns quickly however its a retraining almost every ride which is generally rough haha. It's ok I can still ride him I just need to slow it down and not do as much on him.


I hope you keep him and have a wonderful life with him!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My arab was as thick as 2short planks and a coward to boot. Absolutly stunning to look at but a complete moron who didnt workout where to put all his feet untill he was 10 years old.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

faye said:


> My arab was as thick as 2short planks and a coward to boot. Absolutly stunning to look at but a complete moron who didnt workout where to put all his feet untill he was 10 years old.


Bahahhaaaa.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

nherridge said:


> I hope you keep him and have a wonderful life with him!


Well right now I'm hoping I can but even if I do end up giving him back to the lady he will still be where I ride and I can still see him and stuff so only time can really tell.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Well right now I'm hoping I can but even if I do end up giving him back to the lady he will still be where I ride and I can still see him and stuff so only time can really tell.


Either way, I hope this works out for the best for you. Arabians are special.

Anyone want to do a serious confo crit on my little Lia?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

They definitely are i love the challenge 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

You are doing a great job of improving her body condition but don't loose sight of the fact that she is in need of having her feet done as that will affect the tendons and ligaments in her legs.

Super Nova


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> You are doing a great job of improving her body condition but don't loose sight of the fact that she is in need of having her feet done as that will affect the tendons and ligaments in her legs.
> 
> Super Nova


I am honestly trying to find a farrier brave enough to take her on.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Time for a picture update!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

The picture of her "flying" is my favorite! <3 haha. This was her first time free lunging, she did well. W/T/C, stop and change direction on command. The pics of her with the rope slung over her back are some pics of her learning to STAND. She is horrible with this, she wont let you brush her, walk near or around her, but we worked on ground tying. She will now successfully stand with the line over her neck, to be brushed, me to walk away and get stuff, and walk in circles around her. 

It took time XD She would move and then I would immediately grab her, back her several steps, and bring her back and pull down and give her a firm, "stand". 

We continued our leading work, turns on the haunches, fore and even side passing for the first time. She did amazing, crossing over and going straight to her side. She is so smart!

And she LOVES her new food, I am mixing purina strategy and purina equine junior!


----------



## ErinMalone (Jan 30, 2012)

She looks beautiful. Could use a little more weight on her but great improvement!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

ErinMalone said:


> She looks beautiful. Could use a little more weight on her but great improvement!


She is definetly gaining. Free choice hay and awesome food!
Ample room to roam and good exercise


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I need a camera, all of these are cell phone pics


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

waresbear said:


> Looks good. Keep on doing what you are doing, and post again.


 That was my thoughts also and getting some exercise will help her shape. If getting much exercise though up her food.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

She sure is pretty! Looks like a pip, haha.

I'm not experienced enough to offer conformation critique, but I have a question -- is it the angle of her hoof in the last picture of your second post off or is her left fore a little wonky? Or was that part of her not being a nice girl for the farrier? I'm sorry if my question is off-base and not helpful; I just like to learn new things and that picture struck me as a little off there. Not in her legs -- they sure look nice, to me at least! But.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> She sure is pretty! Looks like a pip, haha.
> 
> I'm not experienced enough to offer conformation critique, but I have a question -- is it the angle of her hoof in the last picture of your second post off or is her left fore a little wonky? Or was that part of her not being a nice girl for the farrier? I'm sorry if my question is off-base and not helpful; I just like to learn new things and that picture struck me as a little off there. Not in her legs -- they sure look nice, to me at least! But.


She was standing like a retard, sorry. She is not very nice to the farrier at all and trying to find one that will take the time with her is hard, so I have been working with her feet. We have an app next week with another farrier to see if he will brave the filly ... 

But her legs and feet are actually really straight and correct.
I am about to upload some pictures from today's workout


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Some pictures from today ... the last one is my favorite!
We were working on the extended trot today


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! She's looking a lot better!! AWESOME JOB!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! She's looking a lot better!! AWESOME JOB!


Thank you!
I really want to start introducing the saddle/blankets soon.
I just need to get one  I JUST sold all my tack, because I needed the money and none of it would fit her anyway.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Have you been working on her feet handling?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Have you been working on her feet handling?


Yes, she has learned how to ground tie really well (she is not a fan of tying to anything ...) and she lets me get them if I really work with her, but she can get pretty violent.

I work on it daily.


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

she looks like she respects you, she shouldn't be hard to break at all, I have trained a few horses (breaking in to trail training) bareback. This is only for the more experienced dare-devil type riders though LOL


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> she looks like she respects you, she shouldn't be hard to break at all, I have trained a few horses (breaking in to trail training) bareback. This is only for the more experienced dare-devil type riders though LOL


I ehh used to be a dare devil. Hahaha! I now suffer from pilonidal cysts (look it up if you want, be warned it is gross!) and have cerebal palsy in my lower half. My bones do not grow correctly. I'll stick with a saddle


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

ouch.. I still love going bareback on good broke horses but I fractured 3 lower vertebrae 3 years ago this month, still on a walker and in a wheelchair during really bad or up and down weather. :-( I'm sorry your are in so much pain, that's never any fun...


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

cowgirlup07 said:


> ouch.. I still love going bareback on good broke horses but I fractured 3 lower vertebrae 3 years ago this month, still on a walker and in a wheelchair during really bad or up and down weather. :-( I'm sorry your are in so much pain, that's never any fun...


That is terrible! Bless you for going after what you love though!
More pictures from today on the wayyy 

My dad (an ex horsey person) worked with her today. Interestinggg.


----------

